# Auditor- Salary help



## DeKoderPL27 (Apr 4, 2011)

hi

Can someone help me with auditor saraly? I have been auditing for a small private prictice for a year. Mostly E/M plus regural receptionist's duty and billing. I make 15.50$/h. My review is coming in 2 months. Does anyone could give me any advice what should I ask for ?

Thank you in advance
DKPL


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DeKoderPL27 said:


> hi
> 
> Can someone help me with auditor saraly? I have been auditing for a small private prictice for a year. Mostly E/M plus regural receptionist's duty and billing. I make 15.50$/h. My review is coming in 2 months. Does anyone could give me any advice what should I ask for ?
> 
> ...



There are 2 suggestions I have for you...
First, go to www.cbsalary.com and do a search for medical auditor in your area. _Supposedly_, it pulls the average salary for your area, and nationwide, but I'm not sure how accurate it is. (If it's right, then I'm being *severely* underpaid.)

A more practical way to go about it, is to go to indeed.com, and search for medical auditor positions in your area, or as close as you can get. The key is, to only show results with salary information - then, read the job qualifications and find a couple that are similar to your job; you can see how much you'd be worth to someone else, and you'd be able to prove it. 

And, if nothing else, you know where to go if your raise doesn't cut it! 

Good luck!


----------

